# Chinaberry Bowl



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby brought over this big piece of chinaberry last month and I finally got around to getting the pics loaded. Green wood is a blast to turn...ribbons and ribbons of wood peeling off is like therapy! I soaked it two days in a soap solution and I'm letting it air dry slowly now. So far it is keeping it's shape with no checking. I hope to get it finished up within the month.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, that is very cool. I always thought chinaberry wood was junk, but that has a great color to it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Jim...that is one FORMIDABLE array of weapons you got perched on the wall in the background.. I'm slowly learning that is where the expense is in this...GOOD TOOLS..heck, the lathe dont amount to nuthin in overall exenses..lol

Great looking bowl..looks like some imressive grain patterns..One query..what's with the 'soap' soaking ???...not that I'm going there...just curious...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is a great looking bowl. Hope the soap does you well. Has helped me, or at least I give credit to the soaking. I also love turning wet wood, problem is it starts drying too fast while turning and have had more cracks turning than after turning using soap solution. Nothing a little CA couldn't fix though. I'll let Galvbay describe the soap soaking method, but I swear by it or PEG.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here's a good article on the process. I've used it once before on some Arizona Ash and it worked well...no checks or warping.

http://www.woodcraft.com/articles.aspx?articleid=313


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Jim, 

Is "checking" the same as warping on ceramic pots? Or does checking mean something totally different?

Chuck


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmm, I used 1/2 detergent and 1/2 water mix and soaked after complete turning and has worked well for me. I turned to completion, soaked, dryed and then put finish.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tx...checkin is the splitting of the wood when some areas dry faster than others (around growth rings) and the wood splits apart. I have some bowls that have warped as much as 1-2 inches out of center. Slip...I used 1:1 solution as well....at least it smells good! 8*)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Jim. Now I guess I need to try out my new bowl gorge. I will give it another try since I do have plenty of that wood.:wink:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had a peice of the china berry cut for a bowl, I went out today to play with it and try to make some sawdust. It had a crack almost to the center. I figured I might not need to turn it so I made pen blanks out of it. I had forgot to seal it. They are sealed now.


----------

